# Leonard Nimoy photographs fat women



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

Leonard Nimoy, aka Dr. Spock from Star Trek fame, is an acclaimed photographer and has a new body of work, called "Maximum Beauty". His subjects? All FAT WOMEN!! 

Take a look at his article from him... and check out the link to the pictures on the gallery website. 

They are LOVELY photos..... really celebrating women of all sizes, shapes and colors.....


http://www.rmichelson.com/Artist_Pages/Nimoy/pages/MaxBeaut.htm



Artist Statement 

Maximum Beauty
Leonard Nimoy

Who are these women? Why are they in these pictures? What are their lives about? How do they feel about themselves? These are some of the questions I wanted to raise through the images in this collection. 

This current body of work is a departure for me. For a number of years, I have been producing images using the female figure. I have worked with numerous models who were professional people earning their living by posing, acting, dancing, or any combination thereof. But, as has been pointed out to me in discussions at exhibitions of my work, the people in these pictures always fell under the umbrella of a certain body type. Ill call it a "classic" look. Always within range of the current social consensus of what is "beautiful." In fact, that was the adjective I most often heard when my work was exhibited. The women as they appeared in my images were allotted no individual identity. They were hired and directed to help me express an ideasometimes about sexuality, sometimes about spiritualityand usually about feminine power. But the pictures were not about them. They were illustrating a theme, a story I hoped to convey.

These women are interested in "fat liberation." They hold jobs in the theater, the film industry and in businessand together they perform in a burlesque presentation called "Fat Bottom Revue." The nature and degree of costuming and nudity in their performances is determined by the venue and the audience, which can range from childrens birthday parties, to stag parties. I wanted these pictures to be more about them. These women are projecting an image that is their own. And one that also stems fro m their own story rather than mine. Their self-esteem is strong. One of them has a degree in anthropology and will tell you that ideas of beauty and sexuality are "culture bound"that these ideas are not universal or fixed, and that they vary and fluctuate depending on place and time. They will tell you that too many people suffer because the body they live in is not the body you find in the fashion magazines. 

My process was simple, yet different than how I had worked in the past. I was initially interested in revisiting two works of female subjects by Herb Ritts and Helmut Newton: specifically Ritts' image of a group of supermodels, who were posed nude and clustered together on the floor, and a Newton diptych wherein the two images are identical in pose, except one image showed the models clothed, and the other showed them unclothed. The models were shown the images by Herb Ritts and Helmut Newton and they were quite prepared to present themselves in response to the poses that those images suggested. I asked them to be proud, which was a condition they took to easily, quite naturally. Having completed the compositions that were initially planned, I then asked them to play some music that they had brought with them, and they quickly responded to the rhythms, dancing in a free-form circular movement with in the space. It was clear that they were comfortable with the situation, with each other, and were enjoying themselves.

With these new images, I am now hearing different words. Sometimes "beautiful," but with a different sub-text. I hear comments, which lead to questions. The questions lead to discussionsabout beauty, social acceptability, plastic surgery, our culture and health. In these pictures these women are proudly wearing their own skin. They respect themselves and I hope that my images convey that to others.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 8, 2007)

"Captain, photographing only skinny women is hardly logical"
"Cap'n, as a society we dinnae appreciate the chubby lasses!"


----------



## imfree (Jun 8, 2007)

Amen! the photo's are lovely, done with artistic sensitivity and style.
I've seen, enjoyed, and respected Nimoy's work for years. His open mindedness is a breath of fresh air to my soul.


----------



## imfree (Jun 8, 2007)

I can just see Spock now, "Isn't body-size an illogical criterion in judging a person's beauty? If I remember correctly, that criterion was abandoned in the early 21st century." Hahaha


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 8, 2007)

Those women are really sexy!


----------



## Zoom (Jun 8, 2007)

*Dr.* Spock? Shouldn't he be photographing babies for his book on how to care for them?


----------



## imfree (Jun 8, 2007)

Zoom said:


> *Dr.* Spock? Shouldn't he be photographing babies for his book on how to care for them?




Wrong Spock, hahaha!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 8, 2007)

These are great!!!


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 9, 2007)

Now I know, why I have been always a great fan of Mr. Spock


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 9, 2007)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Those women are really sexy!



They're more than that! They're art too!!!


----------



## UberAris (Jun 9, 2007)

Well _of course _he's going to embrace size-acceptance... its only logical.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jun 9, 2007)

Those pics are wonderful..one of the ladies stole my body though.


----------



## Fairia (Jun 9, 2007)

The actual photo for the cover looked very cute .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2007)

I liked the way the photos were presented- how he said that usually the women he photographs are just models whereas these photos were about the women themselves. He really seemed to find them unique and admired their strength and confidence. I hope the world that views them sees the same.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 9, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool if Leonard Nimoy was a clandestine member of Dimensions... With all of the members here it wouldn't suprise me if he was a lurker...


fa_man_stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if Leonard Nimoy was a clandestine member of Dimensions... With all of the members here it wouldn't suprise me if he was a lurker...
> 
> 
> fa_man_stan



There was another thread about him where they discussed him being an FA but decided that he's really not. He just seems to dig the openness of the fat women and their way of not "conforming". Or that was my impression at that time.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if Leonard Nimoy was a clandestine member of Dimensions... With all of the members here it wouldn't suprise me if he was a lurker...
> 
> 
> fa_man_stan


Well if he was, he's gone now, after all the Spock jokes.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There was another thread about him where they discussed him being an FA but decided that he's really not. He just seems to dig the openness of the fat women and their way of not "conforming". Or that was my impression at that time.


The NY Times article listed in the main gallery page goes to the backstory; he was approached by a BBW for a photo shoot and his wife insisted that she pose nude as well; he researched further and the rest was history.

It's too often implied that actors in Hollywood have what one would call 'narrow pursuits.' It's refreshing that Leonard Nimoy and George Takei both broke the mold of their traditional actor roles and moved on to projects of both civic and social impact.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

*DR* Spock??? What the heck was I thinking???? :doh: Pardon the slip.... I meant *MR* Spock from Star Trek..... good god.... Dr Spock is the baby guy.... LOLOLOL Sorry!!! :blink:   




Violet_Beauregard said:


> Leonard Nimoy, aka *Dr.* Spock from Star Trek fame, is an acclaimed photographer and has a new body of work, called "Maximum Beauty". His subjects? All FAT WOMEN!! .......





Zoom said:


> *Dr.* Spock? Shouldn't he be photographing babies for his book on how to care for them?


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jun 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Leonard Nimoy, aka *Dr. Spock *from Star Trek fame, is an acclaimed photographer and has a new body of work, called "Maximum Beauty". His subjects? All FAT WOMEN!!
> 
> Take a look at his article from him... and check out the link to the pictures on the gallery website.
> 
> ...



Dr. Spock is a baby Dr. From Star Trek he was *Mr. Spock*. Anyway great to see he appreciates BBW's too.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 10, 2007)

Admirable. I actually saw the "Fat Bottom Revue" perform in San Francisco and it was an experience. And thanks for the link, Violet. I put it on the front page of Dimensions.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

How great! I'll bet it was great in person..... Was Leonard Nimoy there? I'm sure he's facinating.

Glad to provide the link! 





Webmaster said:


> Admirable. I actually saw the "Fat Bottom Revue" perform in San Francisco and it was an experience. And thanks for the link, Violet. I put it on the front page of Dimensions.


----------



## mc123 (Jun 10, 2007)

but they dont celebrate women of all sizes:<


they only show bigger women..

what about women who arent big?

do they mean nothing?

my bf likes bigger women and i found myself coming to this site to learn more

i am an open minded person 

i just find it sad that he wishes i was different...

he has settled with me because he was mocked for bein with bigger women


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2007)

mc123 said:


> but they dont celebrate women of all sizes:<
> 
> 
> they only show bigger women..
> ...



I find it sad that you're willing to settle for being "second best"


----------



## mc123 (Jun 10, 2007)

its the only way that will allow me to be with him


----------



## nixonshine (Jun 10, 2007)

mc123 said:


> but they dont celebrate women of all sizes:<
> 
> 
> they only show bigger women..
> ...




Please dump this man...you don't deserve to be second best, and he shouldn't be such a spineless coward.....


----------



## mc123 (Jun 10, 2007)

love makes you do crazy things


it's making me crazy too

..

i was always told i was beautiful

...

he still tells me i am

but i have read many things wer the ppl who like bigger girls say they like them only to make them feel comfortable with them so they put on weightxxx


----------



## nixonshine (Jun 10, 2007)

BTW, Violet, that is a great find! I love the photographs!!!!! They are all so playful and sensual too. I would like to have pictures of myself like that. My husband is an amateur photographer but I don't like his 'eye' of me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2007)

mc123 said:


> its the only way that will allow me to be with him




Wow, he "allows" you to be with him. Can't say I blame you for holding onto that Prince...... :doh:


----------



## mc123 (Jun 10, 2007)

i know its so dumb


i never used to be so bothered bout relationships

i never got hurt

but this hurts so f*cking much


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2007)

mc123 said:


> i know its so dumb
> 
> 
> i never used to be so bothered bout relationships
> ...



Take it from me, none of that hurting is going to stop and until YOU make it stop. He's not going to "change" , "wake up" or one day "see things differently".
The problem that is YOURS is that you allow him to treat you this way. The problem that is HIS is how he acts towards you. You only have control of your own actions- you will never "make things better" for the two of you with something you do- no matter how many years you spend trying. You can only make things better for yourself- you owe him nothing. 
I know from personal experience that you're probably not going to listen to me but I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mc123 (Jun 10, 2007)

i know you are right



its a hard decision i am goin to have to make


thankyou for your help


i only wish my heart wont take a complete battering


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Was Leonard Nimoy there?


 I think if I were to meet him, the only question of merit I'd have for him is how many times he had to bite his tongue to keep from cockpunching that smarmy bastard Shatner.

Yes, I know Shatner is god and all that blah blah, but I'm surprised they could fit his ego on the set of Trek most times. Some of the stories regarding Shatner both on and off the set (woe be to anyone serving him on a flight) make him out to be a total self-centered ass.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't settle... I've been there.... hold out.... you will find someone who wants you to be you..... there are guys out there....







Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I find it sad that you're willing to settle for being "second best"





kennedyrain said:


> Please dump this man...you don't deserve to be second best, and he shouldn't be such a spineless coward.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

they are lovely photographs... I agree.. I'd love to have some like this of myself as well..... 






kennedyrain said:


> BTW, Violet, that is a great find! I love the photographs!!!!! They are all so playful and sensual too. I would like to have pictures of myself like that. My husband is an amateur photographer but I don't like his 'eye' of me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

I've heard the same things about Shatner.... thank GOD Star Trek was an ensemble cast and we didn't have to see him in EVERY scene.... Spock was always my favorite character.... he was GREAT!




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think if I were to meet him, the only question of merit I'd have for him is how many times he had to bite his tongue to keep from cockpunching that smarmy bastard Shatner.
> 
> Yes, I know Shatner is god and all that blah blah, but I'm surprised they could fit his ego on the set of Trek most times. Some of the stories regarding Shatner both on and off the set (woe be to anyone serving him on a flight) make him out to be a total self-centered ass.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 11, 2007)

Leonard Nimoy is highly entertaining all on his own - pick up his mid-90s tome, I Am Spock, for some great Star Trek (and other! gasp! ) stories.

But yes. Shatner is the shit...er, shat.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> But yes. Shatner is the shit...er, shat.


 There was a spoof on Doctor Demento many years ago that dealt with a nerd trying to impress a girl in a bar, and it turned into a commercial for Shatner's new book "How to Talk...TO WOMEN!" where you use his "suave and sophisticated vocal technique" to woo the ladies. Such come on lines as "Excuse me...MISS...can I buy you a....BEER or perhaps a...ROMULAN ALE?" had them melting off their barstools.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 15, 2007)

Incidentally, one of the ladies who posed with the Fat Bottom Revue in some of the photographs by Leonard Nimoy is a model/photographer who lives in CA but she is not part of the Fat Bottom Revue troupe. 

She was an incredible inspiration to me, both with her posted photographs and her blogs (I love the way she writes.)

Check out her stuff here: MissShyly.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 15, 2007)

hehehe first thing that comes to mind "It's quite logcal to find a curvier woman attractive captian."


----------



## Aurora (Jun 15, 2007)

You beat me to it! I was just going to post about her. She's awesome. 




Letiahna said:


> Incidentally, one of the ladies who posed with the Fat Bottom Revue in some of the photographs by Leonard Nimoy is a model/photographer who lives in CA but she is not part of the Fat Bottom Revue troupe.
> 
> She was an incredible inspiration to me, both with her posted photographs and her blogs (I love the way she writes.)
> 
> Check out her stuff here: MissShyly.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 15, 2007)

Aurora said:


> You beat me to it! I was just going to post about her. She's awesome.



She really is an inspiration to me. Her blog on deviantART is hilarious, most of the time, and heart-wrenching at times. She's an incredible woman.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 15, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Incidentally, one of the ladies who posed with the Fat Bottom Revue in some of the photographs by Leonard Nimoy is a model/photographer who lives in CA but she is not part of the Fat Bottom Revue troupe.
> 
> She was an incredible inspiration to me, both with her posted photographs and her blogs (I love the way she writes.)
> 
> Check out her stuff here: MissShyly.



These are really beautiful and inspiring photographs - thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## KnownIssues (Jun 17, 2007)

So now Nimoy is not just a hero to geeks as Spock, he's a hero to FA geeks as an FA photogropher. And yes, I would be both of those.


----------



## bbwloverca (Jun 19, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Incidentally, one of the ladies who posed with the Fat Bottom Revue in some of the photographs by Leonard Nimoy is a model/photographer who lives in CA but she is not part of the Fat Bottom Revue troupe.
> 
> She was an incredible inspiration to me, both with her posted photographs and her blogs (I love the way she writes.)
> 
> Check out her stuff here: MissShyly.


She also has another site (http://www.thebeautycurve.com/) with about 20 galleries of photos.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 20, 2007)

KnownIssues said:


> So now Nimoy is not just a hero to geeks as Spock, he's a hero to FA geeks as an FA photogropher. And yes, I would be both of those.



-stands up in the pew- AMEN!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 20, 2007)

...I have seen these pics before and have to say they don't 'float my boat' - I admire his choice of subjects and the women in them but the pics aren't for me..

CeCe xx


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 20, 2007)

Did you guys see that message she wrote on the front page of her deviantArt? missshyly=WIN!!!  
Plus she's like really really attractive. :wubu:


----------

